# Co-Sleeper



## lindercrsh (Jul 29, 2011)

A few months my wife and I happily found out that we were going to have an addition to our family. To cope with the situation I took to the shop and started building furniture for the arrival. 

I am a couple months into the project but wanted to post the project in the event that anyone else maybe looking for ideas or learn from my mistakes. 

My wife wanted a co-sleeper or side-by sleeper. The idea was new to me. Instead of the kid sleeping in the bed with us, or in a crib across the room or in another room and the inevitable bruised knees for 3am feedings. The kid sleeps on a mattress next to and level with the bed for feedings. I started a crib but it is on hold until the sleeper is complete, the theory is the kid will need the sleeper first.

I started with some initial designs and finally drafted my final design. The sleeper will be able to be broken down for storage or moving when not in use. It might even make a nice shelf later on. I am using Red Oak with Walnut accents, the wood is mostly left over bits I had from previous projects. 

Hope this bit helps and definitely look forward to any feedback or help.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice design! :thumbsup:

Post some progress pics. :smile:


----------



## lindercrsh (Jul 29, 2011)

The top is essentially a box with three sides to keep the kid from rolling away. The mattress is 1” thick. I added a rail along the top out of walnut slats with mortise and tennons. The bottom is ¼” plywood inset into the sides. Along the bottom, I ran Walnut supports. The legs will bolt from the top through the supports into the legs. I will install threaded inserts into the legs. The supports are slated for rigidity.


----------



## lindercrsh (Jul 29, 2011)

The legs were designed to be narrow enough to avoid touching the bed's mattress yet wide enough to keep it from tipping over. The legs will bolt to a shelf that would slide over the center Walnut pieces. 

I steam bent the arches. Lesson learned is my molds should have been longer and extended beyond my desired length, the last inch on each arch is straight. I only had 3/8” of spring back. Is there a better way to make these bends more consistent? There is a 1/8” difference in the arches on each leg. 

The lines on the mold were guides for finding the center and places for cuts. The cuts and marking was done after spring back. I mortised the legs. A small straight spanner was put in the legs with a deep mortise. The small shelf will rest on this and it will help keep that legs stable. The shelf has a cut out so the spanner will be hidden. The arch and spanners connected to the walnut with lap joints. 

Now on to finish sanding and hardware installation


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

This build is very cool! I can't wait to see the finished project. Nice progression pics too!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice work, and terrific design!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

hey not to throw a wrench in your plans.....I thought I saw somewhere on this board that using any type of wood that produced nuts is a no no for babies and kids due to nut allergies. I could be wrong just wanted to caution you....and I am sure others will chime in on if I am right or wrong....hopefully wrong.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

One thing is for sure, your not new at wood working. That is going to turn out to be a nice piece of furniture. 

I like your bar clamps, I have a few just like them. By the way, that isn't your foot in post #4 picture with the toenail polish is it?


----------



## lindercrsh (Jul 29, 2011)

No, that was my wife's foot. She was helping with the clamping.

As far as the nut allergies and wood, let me know if you come across any other sources with the information.


----------



## lindercrsh (Jul 29, 2011)

Tito5, Thanks for the heads up on nut allergies, you got me curious and I deal with these questions working with Industrial hygiene at work. As far as I can find, generally, there has to be ingestion or respiration of the materials. Particularly as long as I seal it right there should be no problem. If you are curious here are two sources I looked up and my wife helped find:
http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/

http://www.mimf.com/archives/toxic.htm

thanks for the heads up and please let me know if you come across any additional information.


----------



## lightingguru (May 27, 2010)

If this build comes out as good as your drawing this should be pretty cool. So far you are doing a great job and can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you kidding me? This build is awesome. Thanks for taking the time to post the play by play. Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out.


----------



## lindercrsh (Jul 29, 2011)

I attached two pictures; the help I get, and dry fitting all the pieces with hardware. I'll hit it with the last finish sanding and soon be staining, one coat Tung oil and a clear sealant. Hopefully it will be done by the end of the weekend. I'm getting down to the wire now. The shop is a mess with two projects running and I'll post pictures once staining is complete.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It's really looking terrific!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks great thus far. Keep 'em coming!


----------

